# lead pass (futebol americano)



## Vanda

Meninos, como vocês traduziriam *lead* nesta frase abaixo? De ponta, da dianteira?
The *lead pass *arrived at midfield just as the receiver got there. (futebol americano)


----------



## fernandobn97007

Eu diria passe de profundidade "no buraco"


----------



## mglenadel

Citando Cláudio Coutinho, é um passe para o "ponto futuro", para onde o recebedor estará quando a bola lá chegar.


----------



## Ricardinho

mglenadel said:


> Citando Cláudio Coutinho, é um passe para o "ponto futuro", para onde o recebedor estará quando a bola lá chegar.



This is it.   And it's the same if you're talking about firearms and shooting at moving targets.  You "lead" the target.

And now, I'm curious how one might say this in Portuguese, if anyone wants to tell me


----------



## Vanda

That is what I want to know!


----------



## Ricardinho

Hm...there isn't a way to say it that comes to mind easily? 

I guess you could say "anticipar o alvo" but then, it might be necessary to always say "anticipar o caminho do alvo" to ensure understanding, and I suppose we're looking for a one-word way of saying it here...


----------



## GamblingCamel

There should definitely be a Brazilian PT word. In soccer, one does the same exact thing, passing the ball in front of a forward, as he heads towards the goal.


----------



## uchi.m

Tocar na dianteira


----------



## GOODVIEW

Concordo com o Fernando que seria um "passe em profundidade". Nesse tipo de passe, a bola é sempre lançada num espaço vazio.


----------



## GamblingCamel

GOODVIEW said:


> Concordo com o Fernando que seria um "passe em profundidade". Nesse tipo de passe, a bola é sempre lançada num espaço vazio.


Well, my analogy to Brazilian football is not entirely a good one.  In soccer, one passes the ball deep into "an empty space" because the striker will be running full speed towards the ball. However, in American football, the ball can not touch the ground; thus the quarterback only "leads" the receiver by aiming the ball about a foot or 2 in front of him. The ball must be at arm's reach.

EDIT: For examples go to uTube : Madden 10 Lead the Receiver


----------



## Ricardinho

I just had a thought.  Can't we use "liderar"?    "liderar" has that same sense of being in the front, right?   After all, I know it's possible to say "um lider lidera da frente e nao do fundo".


----------



## Vanda

Yes, this is the idea, Ricardinho, but I need the word as an adjective. That is why I've suggest ''da dianteira, da ponta'' but I am not good at these sports lingo. Gambling's youtube suggestion is a good one, and I'm with the idea of ''direcionado''. What do you think?
edit: Seguindo o mesmo raciocínio o verbo lead (ainda no esporte) poderia ser *avançar* nesta definição, não acham?
*9. *_Baseball_ To advance a few paces away from one's base toward the next while the pitcher is in the delivery. Used of a base runner.


----------



## Ricardinho

How about passe-guia?


----------



## GamblingCamel

@ Vanda -- "lead pass" is a noun, not an adjective.  Or it can be a verb, as in "to lead a receiver (by throwing a pass)".
It is also used to describe passes in basketball, soccer and hockey.  In baseball "lead" is an entirely different thing.



GOODVIEW said:


> Concordo com o Fernando que seria um "passe em profundidade". Nesse tipo de passe, a bola é sempre lançada num espaço vazio.


In American EN there is the expression "go deep" -- to describe a play where the quarterback leads the receiver with a very long pass ("a bomb").
However, a lead pass can also be fairly short.  The key aspect of a lead pass is that the quarterback, when he throws the football, takes account of the forward motion of the receiver.


----------



## Vanda

I know. I want lead (adj) in lead pass, just that. A dictionary entry for which I need a translation for ''lead'' as an adjective.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Vanda said:


> I know. I want lead (adj) in lead pass, just that. A diction ary entry for which I need a translation for ''lead'' as an adjective.


Then, we need to think of "lead" more generally -- as indicating a forward motion.
Look at the examples for  take a lead step which applies to dance, martial arts, and sports.


----------



## marta12

Penso que nesta acepção mais generalizada, o Ricardinho deu o significado certo: guia.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Just for the sake of thoroughness, I'd like to point out to beginners in English that the pronunciation for *LEAD* *PASS* (and *LEADS* the receiver) is like MEET and GEEK and FREED (I don't know International phonetic symbols).  If you're talking about the past (the quarterback *LED* the receiver), the word is  pronounced like the metal, atomic number 82.

One more thing: A "*leaden pass*" would refer to an ineffective, botched pass by the quarterback.
_Completely boxed in and stumbling with fatigue, he threw a leaden pass toward Pete.
_LEADEN -- adjective -- dull, heavy, or slow.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Essas correspondências são bem difíceis de traduzir, porque não são apenas linguísticas mas também culturais. Gambling tem razão quanto ao fato de que "passe em profundidade " não se aplica a qualquer situação mas no futebol americano me parece ser o que mais ocorre. "Passe guia" eu nunca vi ser usado e me soaria muito estranho. Só consigo pensar em "passe adiante" que não tem a mesma  força expressiva de "lead pass". Começou-se a usar no futebol por aqui "passe agudo", significando um passe na direção do gol adversário, ou seja, um passe ofensivo. Talvez seja o que mais se aproxime, a meu ver, de "lead pass".


----------



## Vanda

Usos e costume! É a diferença, né? Então quer dizer que temos uma expressão mais ou menos aproximada, Good?! É o jeito, junto com uma definição.


----------



## mglenadel

Eu me lembrei de "passe adiantado", mas geralmente é dito quando o passe é feito adiante do recebedor mas o mesmo não consegue alcançá-lo.


----------



## okporip

GOODVIEW said:


> Essas correspondências são bem difíceis de traduzir, porque não são apenas linguísticas mas também culturais. Gambling tem razão quanto ao fato de que "passe em profundidade " não se aplica a qualquer situação mas no futebol americano me parece ser o que mais ocorre. "Passe guia" eu nunca vi ser usado e me soaria muito estranho. Só consigo pensar em "passe adiante" que não tem a mesma  força expressiva de "lead pass". Começou-se a usar no futebol por aqui "passe agudo", significando um passe na direção do gol adversário, ou seja, um passe ofensivo. Talvez seja o que mais se aproxime, a meu ver, de "lead pass".



É um "passe para a frente". No linguajar futebolístico brasileiro (do "soccer", claro), recorre-se à oposição "vertical/ horizontal" para distinguir ações de jogo que se realizam "para a frente" (vertical) e "para o lado" (horizontal). Sempre me pareceu curioso que técnicos, jogadores e comentaristas transformem o que tem a ver com o comprimento do campo em "verticalidade" e o que tem a ver com a largura do espaço de jogo em "horizontalidade", mas o fato é que essas ideias têm lugar na linguagem esportiva brasileira. Acho que quem está familiarizado com ela pode entender facilmente a imagem de um "passe vertical" (ou "verticalizado" - para dar uma de Tite, o técnico que gosta de "falar difícil"). Se puder causar confusão (evocando a imagem de jogar a bola "para o alto"), por que não ficar simplesmente com "passe para a frente"? Por outro lado, na linguagem esportiva hispânica (pelo menos na Argentina), existe a ideia de um passe que "habilita" o companheiro, e acho que a tradução literal ao português produz sentido que também é intuitivo para quem está acostumado com esportes em geral (nesse caso, você poderia pensar em "habilitação" ou, transformando um pouco o período em que a frase se situa, em "habilitou"). Outra opção, que migrou do basquete para o futebol, é "assistência".


----------

